# Builders



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a distance from a corner of a cavity wall you can have a exterior door opening,


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I theory as long as the cavity is closed off properly you can have it as close as you want, however I would recommend a small nib as it will make for a better finish around the door.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

My building inspector is just useless and offers no help at all just shows me figures for calculations on weight and structures, i kind of need to know if thrre is a min distance as im stating to build up above damp course now


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

No min distance but it will look visually better with a 150/200mm nib:thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I ran this by my bco today, he says they ask for a minimum of 665mm from the external corner to opening which is 3 bricks i asked him about making it smaller say 2 bricks and he said an engineer would have to look at it to make sure it would be safe


----------

